# wranglerstar youtube channel



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Did a quick search and didn't see any posts that brought this up but the man in these videos is great. Deffinately shares some good ideas; particularly one about a gravity water pump. Topics include water storage, building a timber frame cabin, and preparedness. Some great how to's and generally an all around good dude. Thought I'd share.

http://m.youtube.com/#/user/wranglerstar?&desktop_uri=/user/wranglerstar


----------

